#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Islamic banking

## fahmi

salam alaikoum zusters en broeders,

Ik heb me vandaag ingeschreven bij maroc.nl en wil ik alle moslims informeren over dit belangrijk onderwerp.

Hierbij geef ik jullie een toelichting over Islamitisch hypotheek /Islamic Banking (Financiering op basis> van Sharia) en de kansen die hier liggen voor verschillende banken in Nederland. 

Islamic Banking is heel populair in de Midden-Oosten, maar ook in het Verenigd Koninkrijk. De laatste jaren zijn islamitische particulieren/ondernemers (moslims en moslima's) bewust op zoek naar een> dergelijke financiering gebaseerd op de Sharia. Vanuit verschillende Nederlandse banken, is men bezig met verschillende projecten "Islamic Banking". Doelstelling van deze projecten is om een zogenaamde Sharia-compliant productaanbod uit te bouwen, waarbij deze banken de bestaande producten (denk aan hypotheek/financiering...) als uitgangspunt nemen om dan - door middel van het implementeren van de nodige aanpassingen - te komen tot een aanbod dat voor de islamitische gemeenschap ( dus voor Nederlandse moslims en moslima's ) aanvaardbaar is. Helaas zijn er in Europa, behalve dan Londen, geen islamitische banken. Het is een gat in de markt en als de Nederlandse banken deze kans niet grijpen !!!! Over deze kwestie heb ik de bank waar ik nu werkzaam ben benader en er loopt een project islamic banking dat nu acitef is. 

De laatste tijd hoor/lees je in de kranten over over de beweringen van belangrijke hypotheekadviseurs o.a. de Hypothekeer en Hypotheekshop, dat Moslims in de praktijk geen enkel probleem hebben met het betalen van rente!?? Dit is onjuist! Deze adviseurs weten kennelijk niets over de Islam en met name de Sharia. Mijn advies voor deze groep zou zijn: Onder Google kunnen ze meer informatie vinden over de Islamitische financiering die gebaseerd is op de Sharia (Gods wetten)> of islamic banking. Een moslim gaat nooit een hypotheek, die gebaseerd is op Rente afsluiten.	Overigens deze adviseurs weten, dat minister Gerrit Zalm van Financin gaat onderzoeken of het binnen de huidige wetgeving mogelijk is om belastingaftrek te geven bij een zogeheten Islamitisch hypotheek (> halal-hypotheek). Dus de kans is ook groot dat de termijnbetaling net als rente aftrekbaar. Zo niet ! dan is dit naar mijn gevoel sprake van een discriminatoire bepaling in de huidige wetgeving. Enfin, feit is dat de Nederlandse media doen niets anders dan eenzijdige kijk te schetsen over de gebeurtenissen over de Islam en met> name de laatste tijd over Halal-slachten, Halal hypotheek, moslimhypotheek> en noem maar op.....> > 

Tot slot, heb eff geduld en neem geen foute beslissing (bv een top hypotheek afsluiten voor een periode van 30 jaar of een lening met een hoge rente.!!! Binnenkort inschallah, komt uiteindelijk de bank voor de moslims, de Islam banking. 

Mocht ik meer nieuws heb over deze kwetie, dan horen jullie vast van mij.	

Doe er je voordeel mee! 

Fami

----------


## Parteltje78

Ben t geheel met je eens, maar ik weet dat veel banken hier wel mee bezig zijn. Dus het zal niet lang duren. Zij kunnen een slagje slaan hiermee..

----------


## fahmi

> Islamitisch bankieren groeit in een razendsnel tempo. Londen moet, als het aan de Britse regering ligt, het wereldcentrum worden voor Islamic Finance. 
> In de golfstaten stromen de oliedollars binnen. Maar niet alleen de aanhoudend hoge olieprijs zorgt voor de duizelingwekkende groei van de markt voor islamitisch bankieren. De aanslagen op het World Trade Center in New York hebben geleid tot een toenemend zelfbewustzijn onder religieuze moslims. Bovendien trokken veel golfstaten hun beleggingen terug uit Amerika, zegt Samer Hijazi, gespecialiseerd in islamitisch bankieren bij KMPG. Islamitisch bankieren is met een jaarlijks groeipercentage van 10 tot 15 procent de snelst groeiende markt binnen de financile sector. 
> 
> De islam verbiedt het vragen van rente (riba in het Arabisch), terwijl dat juist de hoeksteen is van alle financile transacties in de westerse wereld. Zo lenen islamitische banken geen geld aan ondernemingen, maar investeren vaak als een durfkapitalist die meedeelt in de winsten en verliezen, zegt Samer. Het delen van risico en rendement tussen geldgever en nemer is binnen de islam n van de leidende principes. Speculatie is verboden. Evenals investeringen in zondige activiteiten als gokken, brouwerijen, porno-, tabaks- of de wapenindustrie.
> 
> Iets meer dan dertig jaar geleden werden de eerste islamitische bank opgericht. Nu hebben veel zakenbanken in de Londense City een speciaal team voor islamitisch bankieren. Er worden steeds inventievere kapitaalmarktfinancieringen bedacht waarvan het rendement kan concurreren met traditionele financieringsinstrumenten. 
> 
> De Duitse deelstaat Saksen-Anhalt heeft een 100 miljoen euro islamitische obligatie (sukuk) uitgegeven, terwijl een 3,5 miljard dollar sukuk voor Dubai Ports meer dan drie keer was overschreven door de grote belangstelling van niet-moslim investeerders. Bij een sukuk wordt het rendement bepaald door de winst van de onderneming in plaats van de jaarlijkse vaste rentevergoeding over het belegde vermogen. 
> 
> ...


  

Dit is een krantknipsel uit de Trouw.....dus het bovenstaand komt wel overeen wat ik gechreven heb  :knipoog: 

Veel lees plezier

Mo

----------


## Parteltje78

Volgens mij zie ik 'n gat in de markt!!

----------


## fahmi

> Volgens mij zie ik 'n gat in de markt!!


Er loopt verschillende projecten bij verchillende banken! Wij wachten het af...

----------


## fahmi

Zijn er nog broeders en zusters die nog iets te kunnen melden over de islam banking/halal hypotheek in Nederland.?????
Het is toch jammer dat er steeds moslims in Nederland een hypotheek (op basis van Rente) afsluisten?. Deze moslims worden toch makkelijk beinvloed om over te stappen naar een Riba !




> Wist jij dat in Surat el bakarat, de langste Ayat gaat over RIBA !!!!


  


Doe er je voordeel mee en informeer je broeder en zuster over de Riba.

salam

----------


## fahmi

Broeders en Zusters,

Binnenkort komt er uiteindelijk een Islamic bank in Nederland, helaas kan ik op dit moment de naam van die bank niet noemen ! De bank is heel populair in Asie...Malesia.

Het komt goed en zoals ik eerder zei, de laatste jaren zijn moslims en moslima's) bewust op zoek naar een dergelijke financiering gebaseerd op de Sharia. En dankzij Allah, komt die bank naar ons toe.

Vanuit verschillende Nederlandse banken, was men bezig met verschillende projecten "Islamic Banking en uiteindelijk zijn die projecten die doorgegaan ?? De waarheid is dat die banken niet willen samenwerken met de zogenaamde Islamic bankieren. 

Nog even geduld......

Salam
Mohamed

----------


## fahmi

IB in Nl..............

----------


## yacoeb

Het zou wel mooi zijn als er zo'n bank komt. Maar dan moet het wel 100% halal zijn, want anders hoeft het natuurlijk niet! We worden in dit land al genoeg voor de gek gehouden.

----------


## Dusniet

Meanwhile almost in 2019... Nog steeds geen islamitische hypotheek te verkrijgen in Nederland

----------

